
Fuchsia (A New Operating System by Google?) - hellopetitos
https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/
======
hellopetitos
In the readme to 'Magenta' which appears to be the operating systems kernel
the project is described as "Magenta targets modern phones and modern personal
computers with fast processors, non-trivial amounts of ram with arbitrary
peripherals doing open ended computation."[1]

[1][https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/magenta/+/HEAD/docs/mg_and_...](https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/magenta/+/HEAD/docs/mg_and_lk.md)

~~~
tracker1
Hmm... possibly a core replacement for Android/ChromeOS.

